# Canned fruit VS fresh fruit



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

During the summer, I eat lots of fresh fruit. It is no wonder that I never have C during the summer. As soon as the season is over, my IBS-A reverts back to C. Canned fruit does not seem to affect me one way or another. Does anyone have D from eating canned fruit?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmm... I seldom (almost never) eat canned fruit... we just bought some, though, cos we had a Costco coupon... In that case I prolly should eat more canned fruit? Will let you know what happens after eating some.Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Canned fruit can be less likely to loosen the stools.Sorbitol, which is plentiful in the summer fruits peaches, plums and cherries can loosen up the stool.The heat from canning destroys the sorbitol.Fall/winter fruits like pears and apples have sorbitol. Dried plums (prunes) also have a lot of sorbitol in them and the drying doesn't get rid of it like cooking does.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Kathleen!Does that mean plums are a definite "no" if I don't cook them? ah... that's too bad... I love them... and cherry, too... How does one "cook" plums and still make them taste good? Any suggestions?Thanks!Cherrie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a matter of how much you tolerate, some people are more effected by sorbitol than others.I know my Mom made a lovely plum pie (with the little italian prune plums) so they can be cooked.If you google plum recipes quite a few come up. Looks like most of the things you can do with peaches you can do with plums. K.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

What about dried fruits like raisins, sultanas, currants etc. are these good for constipation?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dried fruits tend to be good.Depends on what you dry, how much fiber and what sugars they have.Prunes (dried plums) are common folk remedy for constipation, and they do live up to the reputation from the fiber and sorbitol that are in the plums that are still in the dried fruit.K.


----------



## lovecolours (Oct 17, 2007)

Could you share what type of fresh fruits you eat/mix around,how much and how often?Because it tends to get stuck in me after taking pysllium husk or fruits-apples/ oranges/plums? Just doesn't come out.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, Kathleen! Cool -- I'll learn how to bake a pie now Lovecolours, if you have C then bananas are not good. Fresh plums or organes should in OK in theory... but if that doesn't work for you, you probably want to try something else. How about papaya, kiwi, peache, walnut, and pear?Cherrie


----------

